# Can anyone tell me how a Royce Union Stacks up?



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

I just bought a used Royce Union "Gibraltar". Can anyone tell me anything about it? It seems to ride well, and has Shimano derraileurs and 18 speeds. It appears to be solid as a brick outhouse! I just wondered about durability and such. This is a hardtail and hardfork(No suspension). The second questioon I have is does anyone know about any good adult trikes suitable for offroad(not recumbent style), as my wife lost her inner ear due to cancer and subsequent surgery. You cfan imagine what this does to her balance on a bike(As in NONE!). She misses trail riding. I have restored an ancient three speed adult trike for her to ride, but it's not suitable for anything not paved! Any help would be appreciated! Thanx!


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

The Royce is a cheap bike suitable for tooling around the neighborhood, riding to school or store. Not made for off road.

A tricycle for the trail would be very unstable in the turns. Try a tandem mountain bike.


----------



## DirtDawg (Aug 31, 2004)

A Royce Union only stacks up one way - and thats very nicely on the scrap heap at the dump along with most other Department Store Bikes.

Save your money and buy a real bike that can take some abuse from your Local Bike Shop - stay away from Department store Bikes.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

fred3 said:


> ..... Try a tandem mountain bike.


I would not recommend a tandem bike. I don't have a lot of tandem experience, but I'm pretty sure both parties need to be able to balance. You could both end up in a world of hurt. Your Royce Union will probably be fine for any trails that you can get a tricycle on. I wouldn't spend any money upgrading it, and you definitely don't want to do drops or any extereme riding on it. The fact that it doesn't have suspension is a plus. At that price point, suspension just adds weight and more points of failure.


----------



## DirtDawg (Aug 31, 2004)

*Maybe this link will help*

Well I did a quick google search and found a site that has many links for specialty bikes - like tricycles -> http://bicycleuniverse.info/eqp/
I hope it helps you out.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks DirtDawg*



DirtDawg said:


> Well I did a quick google search and found a site that has many links for specialty bikes - like tricycles -> http://bicycleuniverse.info/eqp/
> I hope it helps you out.


Thanks DirtDawg! Much appreciated! It helped a bit!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*here's another*

I know there are quite a few out there, but as they likely aren't huge volume items, you may have to hunt around a bit? good luck, and hopefully your wife will be in remission permanently.

Jim

http://circlecitybicycles.com/atrike.htm
http://www.worksman.com/alt.html

http://www.bikemania.biz/category_s/138.htm

Lastly, a source of 3 and 4 wheeled bikes...

http://www.bhsi.org/fourwhel.htm


----------

